# ARE IAMS A GOOD BRAND FOR MALTESE?



## lady_630 (Apr 6, 2008)

I recently bought my puppy the yellow proactive bag of IAMS for puppies. But i'm not quite sure if thats a good brand for them. Previously when i had my other lab, a few years ago, my vet recommened IAMS to me, but i'm not sure about little dogs.. Cause 2 month old puppy's breath is starting to reek a little..

My new vet also gave me a bag of science diet along with the puppy program that i recently started. Although i heard science diet is pretty bad for dogs in general.

What do you guys feed your puppies, maltese? 

and what are some good dog treats for pups to help clean their teeth?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Go to a good pet store like Petco or PetSmart or a local Pet store that carries premium brands and look for a puppy food. California Natural makes a good puppy food, Wellness is another brand, Flint River, Solid Gold, Wysong, Merrick are some more. Look for one that is "all Natural" or "organic". A combination of dry and canned puppy food is best. If he is only 8 wks. old he should probably have a little pinch of NutriCal for Puppies if he isn't eating very much, and some plain yogurt on the side every day.

Read books or magazines like "Whole Dog Journal", and "Scared Poopless" to learn about dog food. It will really open your eyes.


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm guessing you got the Iams Original Puppy Food?

If so, the ingredients are:
Chicken, *chicken by-product meal*, *corn meal*, ground whole *grain* sorghum, ground whole grain barley, chicken meal, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a source of vitamin E, and citric acid), fish meal (source of fish oil), *dried beet pulp *(sugar removed), natural chicken flavor, dried egg product, brewers dried yeast, potassium chloride, salt, flax meal, choline chloride, ferrous sulfate, dicalcium phosphate, dl-methionine, zinc oxide, vitamin E supplement, ascorbic acid, manganese sulfate, copper sulfate, manganous oxide, vitamin A acetate, calcium pantothenate, biotin, rosemary extract, thiamine mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), vitamin B12 supplement, niacin, riboflavin supplement (source of vitamin B2), inositol, pyridoxine hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), vitamin D3 supplement, potassium iodide, folic acid, cobalt carbonate.

the second ingredient is a chicken by-product. By-products are made of parts you don't even want to know about. It's like the leftovers of a chicken humans will not touch. Corn is a no-no. Grain is not very good for dgos either. Dried beet pulp has sometimes been reported to cause tear staining. Yeast is also not very good for dogs. 

You want to look for a food that does not contain meet by products and no yeast, corn, dried beet pulp. 

A lot of people on this forum feed their maltese California Natural, Innova Evo, Wellness, Merrick, and Canidae. We have Coby on a mix of Canidae and Castor & Pollux Organix for puppy right now. Most of the brands I just listed are not carried by Petco, Petsmart. They're usually carried by smaller premium pet stores. You could do a search for a store near you that carries these brands by going to the websites of the brands and doing a store locator search. Castor & Pollux Organix is available at some petcos, but not all. It has amazing ingredients and every ingredient in it is organic. The kibble size is also very tiny and perfect for tiny little mouths of these puppies. However it is definitely one of the most costly food I have yet seen for dogs. Petco sells a 3lb bag for $8, 6lb bag for $16.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

While I don't think Iams is a terrible food, I agree there are better ones out there.
Nemo also was on Iams when he was a baby, he now is almost 3 and is on Natural Balance Potato and Duck.
IT works great for us!
Good Luck,
ANDREA :biggrin:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

BACI ATE EITHER MERRICK OR WELLNESS WHEN HE WAS A PUPPY .
IF YOU GO TO THE SUBJECTS THERE IS ONE THAT SAYS FOODS SNACKS ETC. I THINK THERE IS A LIST OF FOODS FROM A LARGE NUMBER OF MEMBERS THAT MIGHT HELP YOU . THEN ITS A MATTER OF SLOWLY TAKING YOUR PUP OFF THE FOOD AND MIXING IN THE NEW ,I WOULD TALK TO YOU YOUR VET ALSO.
GOOD LUCK KATHY


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Please take a look at the post right above this one titled "foods we recommend" and you'll get all the info you need. Best of luck!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Products under the _Natura_ Brand are good: *Innova*, *California Naturals,* and others. Also the other foods mentioned: *Merrick*, *Solid Gold*, *Wellness*, *Canidae*, *Castor and Pollix*, are all good too. 

You can google these brand names and then their home websites will provide a spot to enter your zip code, for "where to buy" them. I would subscribe to _Whole Dog Journal_, read _Scared Poopless_, and keep far away from IAMS or any of ther commercial foods. I feed my Maltese Innova Puppy food kibble with a little California Naturals canned food mixed in. She's doing very well with it so far.


----------



## lady_630 (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks to those who replied. I will check out each brand and see where i can get them locally. Thanks again!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I just started our little Chrissy on Blue Puppy food that I received in the mail for free (4 oz. bag) and so far she is doing very well. I have been adding this to her Science Diet puppy food that I got for free at our Vet and and am weaning her off of the Science Diet. It has absolutely no animal by-products, corn, beet pulp, or anything that might harm your puppy. It is a holistic pet food and was recommended very highly by one of the sales people in our local Pet Smart. 

I researched this product very carefully and the ingredients are very good and wholesome for dogs. So far I am satisfied with the results even though is it is quite a bit more expensive than some of the other "premiuim" pet foods.

I hope that this information has been helpful

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------

